
While planet is warming, global fossil investment is rising - perfunctory
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-iea-energy-investment-idUKKCN1SJ2F8
======
perfunctory
"Upstream oil and gas spending in 2018 rose by nearly 4% year on year to $477
billion"

"The IEA expects oil and gas spending to rise to $505 billion in 2019."

